# Is freezing cold feet a symptom of BFP??



## bubbles81

I am 7dpo and trying my best not to symptom spot but I just remembered that when I were pregnant last year (It sadly ended in a MC at 8w6d) I had freezing cold feet! 

For the last day or 2 my feet have been freezing..I can't seem to get them warm but when I touch them they don't feel so cold! I don't remember if my feet were cold to touch when I was pregnant and im sure i didnt pick up on them being so cold until i knew i were PG but anyway...I know this is abit of a weird one but wat do u think?? All opinions are welcome xx


----------



## bubbles81

Has anyone seen this as a symptom? x


----------



## SBinRI

Though I haven't had this myself- I remember one of the "am I pregnant" quizzes online asking about if your feet were colder or warmer than usual. My thinking would be that if you're preg, some of the blood would be diverted to your pelvis and so your feet would feel colder...


----------



## bubbles81

Thanks SB I did read something similar to that when I were pregnant...I also found an old wives tale that said cold feet meant u were carrying a boy!

I was just wondering if anyone had had it as a symptom in the 2ww as I don't remember realising until after AF didn't show n I realised I were PG. Do u think that ur blood diverts as soon as implantation has occurred? If so that would be looking good for me! xxx


----------



## SBinRI

I would think so- but maybe not in large quantity yet... But I honestly don't know... Must if its on those quizzes..


----------



## Fluffyangel

Well that makes me happy cos I have been getting cold feet for few days now, on and off, even if my body is warm, or hot! I never get like that, maybe only in winter. I have a strong feeling I am pregnant, because of lots of symptoms, but tested bfn every day and am late..

Good luck all!


----------



## bubbles81

What symptoms have u got Fluffyangel?? R u ever late normally? Fingers crossed for u xx

I don't have any symptoms apart from the cold feet xx


----------



## Fluffyangel

Hi, well I have had implantation bleeding 6days after sex, which were about 4-5 tiniest red pin sized dots of blood on tissue sorry tmi lol, headaches every day, bloated like crazy as if I was 6 months pregnant! Very very tired, and looking exhausted, sleeping in average 10hours (nap of 2hours daytime), gases every 5 minutes grrrr, hot head/forehead, moody, emotional at times, (nearly cried cause there was no food in the house I could have had traight away lol) , tmi...: cm is very unusual, wet, been creamy, and now like snail trails lol mixed with water, food craving, especially beef burgers and peanuts(butter, mms, Kit-kats peanuts..) ... oh, been having stabbing pain in right ovary, and also af like cramps/labour cramps every afternoon for short time..Also let's not forget the cold feet, but only once in a while now.

So I am going bonkers cause tests are all negative, and am few days late now. And no, I usually am pretty set up like clockwork. And I never ever bleed between periods, never happened in 22 years of having periods! So if am not pregnant, what were those tiny little pins of blood? Why would the Hcg not show in tests?? Am so puzzled...

Oh, and just been diagnosed with underactive thyroid...I wonder if that is not happening because I am "pregnant".. Anyone any advice please?

And this afternoon, tmi..., I checked my panties as I do now all the time, and the discharge was really strange: like brownish, like tan colour, reddish colour cm, and now it's back to clear stringy or creamy discharge, but lots of it. I never had that between periods, ever...and tired again zzzzzzz

Good luck to you all, I hope you get that happy moment of BFp!! Xx


----------



## bubbles81

Wow that's alot of symptoms  how late r u? It might just take a little longer for a test to show positive...fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## Fluffyangel

I know, right? That s what I thought too lol, but sometimes I think. Am going bonkers lol, I told my hubby, if am not pregnant, please send me to a mental hospital lol Oh, and totally gone off sex lol, me who is normally a sex addict lol :D

Thank you for your wishes, maybe you are right, maybe it will take longer, but I don't understand why? I was due af last Thursday, if calculations were right, so that's 5days today..

Thank you again for replying xx hope it goes well for you too, when will you test?


----------



## bubbles81

5 days late! It's defo looking like u got a BFP coming! Did u defo ovulate at usual time?

I don't know when I'll test...I try not to to be honest as a BFN gets me down. Last time I got a BFN at 10dpo and I didn't test after that...by the time I got to 16dpo I just knew I was pregnant and didn't even do a test! I'll be 10dpo tomorrow so in 6 days I hopefully won't get AF 

Keep me updated xxx


----------



## Fluffyangel

Hi bubbles, good luck to you, fx ! :hugs:

For me, I knew I was ovulating as I was going sex mad, so horny, and my mind was just saying"babies, babies, babies" lol. We were not trying as we said we d wait until next year, but in the evening of the act, I said to my hubby" cum in me" so totally irrational lol! And next morning I had sharp pain in ovary, then 5 days later, that tiniest bit of blood, i forgot to mention a weird sore throat, like congested nose, and a lump in my throat, went doctors, couldnt find anything and told me to go for blood tests for thyroid (which i got back yesterday and am underactive...cause of pregnancy??) and you know the rest lol :happydance:

I hope the two of us will get lovely BFp!! I tested again this morning, still no, but I think I wee too much sorry tmi lol, as I didn't drink anything after 10pm, and peed before bed, and bladder was so full at 7.30, then weed again 20mins later(still didn't drink anything) so I think maybe too diluted for poas? Whatdo you think?:dohh:

So you have children already? :) I have 2 kids, a girl 14, and a boy 12. Xxxx:hugs::kiss:

:dust:


----------



## Fluffyangel

Oh and for ovulation, yes, I have looked before with calendar, wrote it down when I thought I was ovulating, just to be curious, and 14 days later I'd get my period! :)

Oops just saw you have 2 children, silly me :doh: been clumsy lately lol


----------



## bubbles81

:hi: :hugs:
Did u test when u were pregnant with ur other 2 children? The tests are not effective for some ppl...i dont know why tho....maybe wait a few days n then ask GP for a blood test! U know ur own body better than anyone tho xx

Yes I have a girl and a boy but am sooo ready for another :baby: I never imagined it would be so difficult having another one...it was so easy with my first two and even with the one i had a MC with last year...it just happened! But here i am now - 9 months later - charting, using OPK, symptom spotting (i try not to lol) and having to schedule :sex: :blush: , taking vit B12 and considering all sorts of things I didnt even know about :wacko: I so need a :bfp: im about ready to try anything!

Fingers crossed for us both :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Pikl

Im feeling very confident this month and even more so after reading this post. I have all the usual symptoms, cramping/spotting/nausea. but cant test for another week (at least)!
I have noticed the cramps are not like with AF they have been on and off for a week now ranging from light to quite mild. and the feet.. wow are they COLD all the time! Thats why i was so stumped when i saw this post (its not very often you see this as a symptom) but i suppose we're all diffrent! 

Wishing you all lots of luck, FX and BABYDUST!


----------



## Fluffyangel

bubbles81 said:


> :hi: :hugs:
> Did u test when u were pregnant with ur other 2 children? The tests are not effective for some ppl...i dont know why tho....maybe wait a few days n then ask GP for a blood test! U know ur own body better than anyone tho xx
> 
> Yes I have a girl and a boy but am sooo ready for another :baby: I never imagined it would be so difficult having another one...it was so easy with my first two and even with the one i had a MC with last year...it just happened! But here i am now - 9 months later - charting, using OPK, symptom spotting (i try not to lol) and having to schedule :sex: :blush: , taking vit B12 and considering all sorts of things I didnt even know about :wacko: I so need a :bfp: im about ready to try anything!
> 
> Fingers crossed for us both :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

I knew with my son I was pregnant before af was due, because I went to the dentist, had a tooth out, then went home, felt weird, and fainted lol. Went to A&E, told the nurse I could be, tested, and she said no you're not. I thought, I know I am lol! Took test after af was due, and there it was:)

With my daughter, I was tested at gp, and had to wait a week, was 14 years ago, and to find out, it took so long! But yes, found out over the phone when doc called me lol

So who knows this time what's happening :shrug:

I know I am lol ;) or totally deluded ahahaha :happydance:

My hubby will take me to a mental institute if am not pregnant lol, I'll take a picture of my white coat :D

This wait is so long, am supposed to go on holidays in a week, and nothing is ready lol, cause am thinking too much!!:dohh:

I hope you get your BFp too, very soon! Xxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## bubbles81

Pikl - lots of luck to u xx

Fluffyangel - I think i would just assume that I was and not worry! If u really want it confirmed i'd go to the GP and demand a blood test. Keep me updated :hugs:


----------



## Fluffyangel

bubbles81 said:


> Pikl - lots of luck to u xx
> 
> Fluffyangel - I think i would just assume that I was and not worry! If u really want it confirmed i'd go to the GP and demand a blood test. Keep me updated :hugs:


I will thank you!! :thumbup::hugs: I feel happy :) :kiss:


----------

